# I Just Took My First Dosage Of Cannabutter



## thegersman (Jan 12, 2011)

So I made Cannabutter yesterday using 1 oz of white widow buds and 1 1/2 lbs of butter.

This left me with about a pound of C'butter.



I spread about 1 teaspoon of C'butter on a toasted waffle and waiting to see it's effects before I use it in brownies.
I will take a pic of the block I froze later.

Anyone have any suggestions as to my ratio's and what I can expect from my first time ingesting?

It's been about a half an hour and waiting.....


----------



## thegersman (Jan 12, 2011)

been about an hour....nothing yet but a VERY SUBTLE body high...


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 12, 2011)

A teaspoon probably isn't quite enough. Try double that next time... Looks good though!


----------



## thegersman (Jan 12, 2011)

*I vaped a little nugget a few hours ago...try again tomorrow...*


----------



## thegersman (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh ya, I am dissapointed...I thought the amount I put on the waffle, considering I used very good bud, was gonna be enough without getting me too baked. would anyone with experience with STRONG c'butter tell me if a teaspoon is generally too little, and what should my next step be ???


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 12, 2011)

I figure my dosages by the amount I put in divided by how many servings.
1 oz of bud is 28 grams. divide that by 4 (1/2 cups or cubes) that = 1/4 oz or 7 grams per cube.
Say you make brownies and divide the batch into 12 servings 7 grams divided by 12= .583
or just over a 1/2 gram.
When you roll a joint how much is in there? close to a gram??? more than 1/2 gram??

Ps. I just made 1 lb of butter using 2 1/2 ozs WW and the brownies are in the oven as I
type. 
You might try 2 brownies next time wait 2 hrs and consume more later if you feel you need it.
I could eat 4 but I've a pretty hi tolerance
How did you do your budder? I do mine in a crock pot 2 hrs on high 3-4 hrs on low
strain, cool, (rince) divide store in the freezer till needed.
When I thaw my budder for cooking I have it in a zip lock sandwichbag,
I empty the contents into a pyrex measuring cup and set it in a pot of bloiling water to melt. NEVER USE A MICROWAVE!!!
It will zap the thc and every thing thats good in your butter as soon as you hit the button. 
VAPORED..


----------



## thegersman (Jan 13, 2011)

One half hour ago I spread 2 tablespoons of c'butter on a waffle........waiting...........................


----------



## thegersman (Jan 13, 2011)

OK...starting to feel something......I hope it gets way more intense..................


----------



## mayor juana (Jan 13, 2011)

Butter isn't very intense for me, hash is about as intense as thc gets imo. Sounds like you used a good amount of bud to butter.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 13, 2011)

When I make Canna Butter I use 9-14 grams of bud and 3 sticks of real butter. That leaves me with 2 sticks of canna butter. I make brownies with the 2 sticks and cut into 24 pieces.One brownie and 1 hour later POW straight stoned for 6-8 hours.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

I think u shoulda used a crokpot because of the lid in shyt steam if is not your friend


----------



## thegersman (Jan 13, 2011)

It's been about an hour and a half.....I am 1/3 baked...........I hope to figure brownie dosage by doing this......I hope this will creep up............


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 13, 2011)

Best way to make canna butter is to boil water and add butter, then reduce to a simmer. Once it's at a simmer add ganja and stir. After one hour strain through a cheese cloth into another pan/bowl that is big enough to hold all water. Squeeze cheesecloth so all butter comes out of material and throw away used material. Place bowl of water and butter in fridge for 12-24 hrs with out moving it. The butter will float to top and harden, the left over material will fall to bottom. Take solid butter out and quick rinse bottom with ice cold water. Butter will taste so dam good. I put a little on my toast for a all morning buzz.


----------



## thegersman (Jan 13, 2011)

OK... 2 and a half hours since eating......thinking I'm coming down.........


----------



## tje22 (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe your like me and have a natural tollerance to eating it, I have amazed my friends with how much canna-oil i could drink without getting really fucked up lol


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 14, 2011)

your not eating enough my friend. not nearly enough. and for the record the best way to make butter is a crock pot over night 8+ hours


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 14, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> your not eating enough my friend. not nearly enough. and for the record the best way to make butter is a crock pot over night 8+ hours


I eat around 3 grams worth and that does the trick!


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 14, 2011)

I want to try making some but I get conflicting reports of the high. I have no shake so I would be using N.L. #5 buds. Perhaps an oz for 1/2 lb of butter? (2 sticks)

My first experiment was a total fuck up. I made some a couple years ago & put in about 2 oz ground up bud ( not shake or anything else. ) into the brownie mix. It made them almost the same texture as haystacks there was so much bud in them & it came out green. They were probably as stong as hell (only used 1 box of mix so 2 oz in a 9X9 pan of brownie) but they tasted like absolute shit, the texture was shit, the taste was shit. I even tried covering them with chocolate or peanut butter to try to mask it but they were just too shitty to eat. What a waste.

I would like to try the budder thing though. Use THAT for the brownies not actually grinding up the bud & baking it into the mix. 

Seriously, it was the worst tasting thing. I gave them away to a couple of the site laborers & they took em home. I asked them how they were & didn't get any real answer back from them so I don't think they managed to choke them down.. If they had I assume the buzz wou;d have been killer because of the quantity & quality of the buds I used.

Sigh.. so sad..


----------



## thegersman (Jan 14, 2011)

I am making brownies today, from an instant mix...I will double-triple the dosage from yesterday and hope for the best. I will take pictures.


----------



## DB&ST (Jan 14, 2011)

i would just some all those buds 
if i get around an oz of buds i would never in my life think about making some edibles out of it..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 14, 2011)

thegersman said:


> I am making brownies today, from an instant mix...I will double-triple the dosage from yesterday and hope for the best. I will take pictures.


Uhhh exactly what are you going to take pictures of????? lol.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 14, 2011)

DB&ST... I have connections and grow my own.
The other growers that I know don't like to mess with the making of "The Budder".
BUT they sure love eating 2-3 Brownies when they come over.


----------



## DB&ST (Jan 14, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> DB&ST... I have connections and grow my own.
> The other growers that I know don't like to mess with the making of "The Budder".
> BUT they sure love eating 2-3 Brownies when they come over.


where i live it hard enough growing your own, and almost impossible buying..
nothing on the market for a few months..

im pretty sure i would love brownies and stuff.. just due to the limitations don't think it would happen in the near future..


----------



## WvMade (Jan 14, 2011)

I think u gotta use Dank bud to make "good" brownies i tryed with shwag weed because i traded an eighth of my shit for Halfa zip Had my mom make me 4 big ass brownies ate them all and it just felt like i smoked 3-4 bowls such a waste


----------



## thegersman (Jan 14, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Uhhh exactly what are you going to take pictures of????? lol.[/QUOT
> 
> Here's the cannabutter:


----------



## thegersman (Jan 14, 2011)

Gave wife small piece after cutting...hope it puts her to sleep...tired of her mouth!


----------



## tje22 (Jan 14, 2011)

roflmao ya right, good luck


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

Cannabutter will mess you up. For me and edibles, my tolerance doesn't even seem to matter.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 15, 2011)

I dis agree. My method using 10-14 grams of bud stones 15-20 people (brownies) for 6 -8 hours.


EvolAlex said:


> your not eating enough my friend. not nearly enough. and for the record the best way to make butter is a crock pot over night 8+ hours


----------



## thegersman (Jan 15, 2011)

Frigin stupid brownies--Frigin stupid me !!!! Last night ate one inch square....Like a sleeping pill !!! That was it!! NO BUZZ !!!

I have ounce of bud***made into pound of butter***made into store bought Brownie mix !!!
I baked into 8 x 8 inch pan>>>>>The brownies are about an inch and a half tall.
What should I try next....a TWO INCH SQ. slice ?????

Please help a retarded baker...........


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems like one of two things or both~ Low grade ganja or wrong cooking method. This is what you do~ Take as much bud as you can spare and grind it in a coffee grinder, not powdered. Or just snip it like you would if rolling a J . Boil some water and then turn down to a simmer and add 3 sticks real butter (very fattie) when butter melts in and is in simmer add Ganja and stir in and keep it stirred up from time to time. One hour later strain through water/butter through cheese cloth into a larger bowl and squeeze cheese cloth to get all butter out (wear plastic gloves) set bowl in fridge not freezer, never freezer. Wait 12-24 hrs for butter to harden on top. Once it does pull it off water and rinse bottom with Ice water so no green is on bottom and butter is clean and taste like Great Butter. Then toast some bread and LIGHTLY butter toast and eat and wait. You will know how good the ganja was in one hour. After that you will know how much canna butter to use when baking. You may only want to use 1/2 canna and 1/2 butter for brownies?


----------



## thegersman (Jan 15, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Seems like one of two things or both~ Low grade ganja or wrong cooking method. This is what you do~ Take as much bud as you can spare and grind it in a coffee grinder, not powdered. Or just snip it like you would if rolling a J . Boil some water and then turn down to a simmer and add 3 sticks real butter (very fattie) when butter melts in and is in simmer add Ganja and stir in and keep it stirred up from time to time. One hour later strain through water/butter through cheese cloth into a larger bowl and squeeze cheese cloth to get all butter out (wear plastic gloves) set bowl in fridge not freezer, never freezer. Wait 12-24 hrs for butter to harden on top. Once it does pull it off water and rinse bottom with Ice water so no green is on bottom and butter is clean and taste like Great Butter. Then toast some bread and LIGHTLY butter toast and eat and wait. You will know how good the ganja was in one hour. After that you will know how much canna butter to use when baking. You may only want to use 1/2 canna and 1/2 butter for brownies?


 Made it correctly...one teaspoon on toast gave me good buzz...so that's why I used the entire lb. in mix.

Oh, and it is good bud (white Widow)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 15, 2011)

I bet I tried 2 or 3 times before I perfected my canna butter. I still yet to perfect THC oil but I can make a bitchin Thc tincture.


thegersman said:


> Made it correctly...one teaspoon on toast gave me good buzz...so that's why I used the entire lb. in mix.
> 
> Oh, and it is good bud (white Widow)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 15, 2011)

I think maybe you had to much butter to ganja . Cut butter in half next round. Stronger and less canna butter is better than weaker and more canna butter.


----------



## thegersman (Jan 16, 2011)

fail................


----------



## Slojo69 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya man, i would also suggest letting the butter simmer with the mj a little longer than what goldenganja says, i would try 3 or maybe 4 hours. i always set my timer for 3 hours and seems to work great. Everyone has they're own way though just gotta find yer groove man. Crockpot style works decent too, but i always use a pan do to the fact that my crockpot is hard to pour shit out of when its done, its so old and i dont think they liked handles on cooking apparel back then lol.


----------



## thegersman (Jan 17, 2011)

I will have to do tincture or green dragon next time. My brownies suck...I don't like the taste and would probably barf, if I ate enough to get medicated. My vape is where it's at right now, I am very dissapointed 

"Some are made to bake.....some can only smoke, like me......."


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't give up, plenty of methods here to choose from.


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jan 27, 2011)

works for me
1oz of small buds (popcorn) and trim to 4oz of butter ( one stick)
buds and trim are completely dry (like making hash) and then finely chopped. coffee grinder works awesome
I take 4 1/2 sticks (18oz) so i end up with close to a pound of butter
crockpot melt butter add a bit of water ( i use distilled)
Add marijuana add water so everything is wet (should look like a crazy green soup)
simmer on low setting for 12 hr then 1 hr on high
strain through cheese cloth and refrigerate.

One thing i do extra for people that dont like a strong "green taste" is to wash the butter
just melt cana butter add water put in container and shake the hell outa it let it solidify and repeat if wanted.
ive done it till the butter was barely green and tasted like reg butter and was still very strong


----------



## CanniChef (Sep 3, 2018)

thegersman said:


> Oh ya, I am dissapointed...I thought the amount I put on the waffle, considering I used very good bud, was gonna be enough without getting me too baked. would anyone with experience with STRONG c'butter tell me if a teaspoon is generally too little, and what should my next step be ???



Did you decarboxylate the weed first?


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 3, 2018)

CanniChef said:


> Did you decarboxylate the weed first?


This thread is from 2011

I made a double batch recently, I always decarb in the oven first, and then cook in a double boiler in coconut oil for 3 or 4 hours

* welcome to Riu by the way! ..hope you'll be sharing some recipes ?


----------



## CanniChef (Sep 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> This thread is from 2011
> 
> I made a double batch recently, I always decarb in the oven first, and then cook in a double boiler in coconut oil for 3 or 4 hours
> 
> * welcome to Riu by the way! ..hope you'll be sharing some recipes ?



Thank you!! I definitely plan to!!


----------

